
Android Users Are Stickier Than iPhone Users - foppr
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2009/06/19/android-users-are-stickier-than-iphone-users/
======
satyajit
Are we ready for some "Hello I'm iPhone", "Hello I'm Android" ad-war?

